# Poodle feet



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

Question for groomers and fellow poodle owners,
We got Buddy as a puppy and he's now 8 so we have had him through lots and lots of grooming experiences. In the beginning, we would always have the groomers just do a basic puppy clip including shaving his feet. Buddy doesn't love having his feet handled but with training he tolerates it and the groomers always said he did well, even with the feet. The question is, after they shave his feet down he's constantly licking and nibbling at them, like they itch. We got to the point, years ago, that we don't have them shave his feet so closely but I love how delicate the shaved foot looks. Do your dogs also experience this itchy foot problem? Do you use anything for it? Anything help?
Thanks in advance!

Just realized I kept saying feet instead of paws, oh well.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Sometimes their feet can get irritated depending on how short they are cutting the paws. I have some clients that go thru the same thing and we have had to trim them using a longer blade. I personally make sure I have mult blades avail so if one starts getting warm I can change it ASAP, it helps a ton.


----------



## 0hmyd0g (Aug 18, 2008)

I like to shave feet before the bath instead of after. that way if there is any irritation or hair slivers they are washed away. I'm not a poodle expert, But I find that any close shaving is less irritating with a bath after instead of before.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Try Chris Christenson Peace and Kindess spray. I have heard this works wonders on any type of clipper sensitivity.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

0hmyd0g said:


> I like to shave feet before the bath instead of after. that way if there is any irritation or hair slivers they are washed away. I'm not a poodle expert, But I find that any close shaving is less irritating with a bath after instead of before.


LOL, I find just the opposite to be true for me. I almost always have a dog get irritated if I clip feet before the bath, so I always do it after. Sometimes dogs are going to be irritated when clipped that close. I generally use a #30 blade in reverse on poodle feet. But some pets get irritated, and I will use a #15. I find anything longer than a #15 a waste of my time..lol cause its grown out SO fast. White and light colored dogs tend to be more sensitive to short clipping. And if your dog is only getting his feet clipped every month or longer, that isn't going to help. Ideally, you want to keep feet and face clipped at least every 2 weeks. This helps the skin get "tougher" per say, and not so sensitive. I have recently been using a #50 blade (reverse)on my spoo's feet and face and I LOVE it! I HATE doing poodle feet, and this lasts much longer than the 30 blade...But he has been used to every 2-3 weeks with a 30 for years. Build up to the short blades, and make sure the blades aren't getting hot on you. I usually use 3 blades to do a standards feet, and I have a flat granite stone I put the hot ones on, and it cools em right down.


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the tips and info guys! I'll definitely see if any of those work and if not, oh well, we'll keep his feet long.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Me, too, Graco (shave feet AFTER the bath)! There's nary a hair left (use a #40). Only one of mine gets the itchies and that's my white boy, Beau (ok, light cream!), who will also scratch his face to a bloody, scabby mess. Witch Hazel cures the itchies, and so does EQyss Micro-Tek Spray or Gel. CC's Peace and Kindness does, too, but not as well as the Micro-Tek.


----------

